

[video] Jeremy Ashkenas And Brendan Eich On JavaScript’s Future - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/javascript/jeremy-ashkenas-and-brendan-eich-on-javascripts-future/

======
nxn
I saw on slide 7 something called "Harmonizr" -- in the context of the video
it seems like an ES.next -> JS compiler, but I can't find any info on it
online. Does anyone know anything about this? Or is this just some term that
was invented for some tool that takes ES.next features and translates them to
today's JS? Right now I'm only familiar with the traceur-compiler when it
comes to tasks like that.

Makes me wonder if I should start my next JS project in CoffeeScript or
ES.next.

